# flat enamel



## jrnywmn (Apr 2, 2009)

what is the difference between flat and flat enamel?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

1). One of them says 'enamel' on the end.

2). I'll bet a painter would know.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Not being Mr. Science, I can't tell you the chemical difference per say...but...

There are "technically" enamels, and their are "waterborne" enamels

Traditionally, an "enamel" was an oil-based trim paint, much, much harder than a wall paint
Excellent for trim, cabs, doors...

Over the years, as people shied away from oils, and then needed to as per the EPA, "waterborne" enamels appeared on the scene
The idea being that these were water-based replacements for traditional enamels

Along the way, some companies discovered ways of making cheaper paints which were, technically speaking, enamels

So you end up with some cheaper quality paints, like Ben Moore's SuperHide and Home Depot's Behr

Both are technically enamels, but not anywhere near like Ben Moore Satin Impervo or Sherwin Williams Pro Classic

Both are "cheaper" paints, but BM's SH kicks HD's B's butt on so many levels

So, although you may have someone saying "you should use an enamel for those cabinets", they really mean an oil or waterborne enamel

Although you may have someone saying "waterborne and latex mean the same thing" they are almost correct

And if they say "the word 'waterborne' is just marketing" they are also almost correct

Yes, it is marketing....but it's also a nit-picking technical difference which in reality means quite a bit

A 'waterborne' enamel is usually a quality coating hard enough for trim
A 'latex' or 'water-based' enamel merely means it's 'technically' an enamel

Unfortunately, it's a fine print technicality in which either:
A) Manufacturer or retailer marketing exploits
or
B) N00bs/DIYers don't understand

Yes, it can be confusing
Thank HD marketing and sales for that
(sorry, they are the main confusers in this arena)
They love, encourage, and count on, the old adage, "a little knowledge.....means we can obfuscate the actual truth because it's pretty nit-pickingly boring and technical and our target consumer has the attention span of a fly"


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

about 6% gloss


----------

